# Blue Catfish



## BigFishHunter (Dec 14, 2011)

I have seen that there have been a lot of "blue" catfish fish ohios reported from Lake Erie and its tributaries along with manly inland lakes and i've been wondering if these are misidentified channel cats. Not saying they don't exist (to my knowledge they never have been in most these bodies of water), but if any of you have or know of anyone who has caught a "blue" cat in one of these places i'd like to see a picture of it.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Im guessing the fish were male channels. So many people mistake male channels with blues, even guys that are experianced fishermen.


----------



## BigFishHunter (Dec 14, 2011)

Ducky-That's what i'm assuming also. I was just curious to see if they actually were in there since they have no historical records of occurring in Lake Erie. The anal fin never lies, but if you don't know what to look for then mistakes can be made.

I also want to make clear that this post isn't so i can point a finger and say you're wrong. I'm just genuinely curious if there is now a population or people are mistaking them.


----------



## timmyv (Apr 26, 2006)

The only known populations I know of are Hoover, and the Ohio River. That's it according to the ODNR. As stated, they are mistaken many times for male channels.


----------



## BigFishHunter (Dec 14, 2011)

I believe there are small populations in the Scioto river around Columbus and Licking/Muskingum river as well and Dillion was stocked with them, but i heard they were all flushed through the dam. Any tributary that feeds the Ohio river has the potential to hold them, but only the bigger rivers can sustain a population.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

I've caught 3 in the scioto between circleville and Chillicothe in the last 30+ yrs.They were all in one night though.

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BigFishHunter (Dec 14, 2011)

I've seen a few caught in the scioto and it's tributaries from the greenlawn dam down, but they are pretty rare. High water events those fish can migrate quite a distance. I'd like to do a study on their movement patterns. Especially through the locks and dams on the Ohio. Hopefully i can get a job somewhere that can do this sort of study once i'm done with my schooling.


----------



## VBowler (Jul 28, 2008)

Just to confirm their is a population of Blues in Eastfork. At our tournament last year over the July 4th weekend we had a few in the 5-6 lb range brought to the scales. I also know of a Blue that was caught in the lake that was close it not over 60lbs. Mind you these fish were not stocked by ODNR but could have been put in by local guys and perhaps reproducing as we caught them in the size we did for the tournament.


----------



## BigFishHunter (Dec 14, 2011)

I understand it could be possible. I'd like to see a photograph of one of them though.


----------



## bassmassey (Aug 31, 2012)

Got one Friday dragging baits on Dillon...caught 2 smaller ones on muskingum last summer too


----------



## BigFishHunter (Dec 14, 2011)

The Division stocked Dillion with them. Heard they all washed over the dam, but I guess not. That's a good looking fish too. Few more years and there might be a few in the 30's if people CPR them.


----------

